# Shin guards: lightweight, breathable, and won’t fall down?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I’m tired of my calves and shins getting smashed up by sage brush, rocks, and pedal bites.

I’ve had a few different shin guards over the years when riding muni, like the Lizard Skins and SixSixOne, but they’re just too bulky and hot.

I bought some discontinued Raceface Charger and they’re too wimpy, just got a set of Jitsi shin guards and the fabric is not durable enough for pins or sage brush.

What I’d like to find is a stretch corduroy sleeve that breathes well, with some very thin padding across the shins, maybe even a touch of ankle padding, but not a sock.

I was looking at sleeves for weight lifting/rope climbing.

Anyone?


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

I’ve got a pair of the G-Form shin guards and have been happy with them for the most part. They work well for pedal bites and impacts to the shins. Wouldn’t be much good to protect calves from pins/sagebrush probably as that part is a Lycra type material. They stay in place well and don’t get too hot. I’m in Phoenix area so that is an important feature for me.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

You're over complicating it. Go to the sporting goods store and buy the thin plastic soccer skin guards with thin sleeves that hold them on. They work perfectly and cost like $7.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You're missing the intended purpose, it's not about impacts, it's about abrasion, getting poked and scratched by sage brush, rubbing against the pedals when hiking. Ericridebike gets it.

So Eric, I ordered a set of those G Form shin guards hoping they'd be neoprene all the way around, but it sounds like they're make of the spandex stuff GForm used on their other guards?

I also ordered some weight lifter shin guards used for squats, box jumping, and rope climbing.

Its surprising this sort of product isn't more available, my wife resorts to tall socks which barely work ...



Suns_PSD said:


> You're over complicating it. Go to the sporting goods store and buy the thin plastic soccer skin guards with thin sleeves that hold them on. They work perfectly and cost like $7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah, the G-Form are more of the spandex type of material. Would be nice if they made a sturdier model too.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I've been thinking about and looking for neoprene sleeves of some sort. I didn't see any in a few sporting good stores I've checked but found a few on Amazon. I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> You're missing the intended purpose, it's not about impacts, it's about abrasion, getting poked and scratched by sage brush, rubbing against the pedals when hiking. Ericridebike gets it.
> 
> So Eric, I ordered a set of those G Form shin guards hoping they'd be neoprene all the way around, but it sounds like they're make of the spandex stuff GForm used on their other guards?
> 
> ...


Don't like riding in pants?


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't know, buy a used tri suit and cut it up?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

andy f said:


> Don't like riding in pants?


Not really, I pretty rude shorts year round, down to freezing, then I ride knickers. Pants don't come out until I hit the low twenties.

I ride high desert, gets hot, need something durable enough to keep away the scratchy sage brush, light enough to breath, not snaggable.

I ordered a bunch of options from Amazon.

What I'd really like is a stretch cordura it's sleeve ...


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Not really, I pretty rude shorts year round, down to freezing, then I ride knickers. Pants don't come out until I hit the low twenties.
> 
> I ride high desert, gets hot, need something durable enough to keep away the scratchy sage brush, light enough to breath, not snaggable.
> 
> ...


I have 7idp Project Knee pads. The sleeve material is much tougher than lycra and goes pretty far up/down the leg but still breathes and moves well. The knee pad is level 2 certified but I can still manage a 2000' climb in them in comfort. Maybe a good combo solution?


----------



## thehenmtb (Sep 24, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> You're missing the intended purpose, it's not about impacts, it's about abrasion, getting poked and scratched by sage brush, rubbing against the pedals when hiking. Ericridebike gets it.
> 
> So Eric, I ordered a set of those G Form shin guards hoping they'd be neoprene all the way around, but it sounds like they're make of the spandex stuff GForm used on their other guards?
> 
> ...


Hey @Suns_PSD,

I'm actually working on this exact issue for my senior thesis project for industrial design school. 
You are right when you say there isn't much out there for this issue, and I'm just as surprised about it as you are. It's a huge issue, but a tough one to solve based on all the research I've done so far.

Would love to hear some more of your "wants, desires, and needs" in regards to shin, ankle, knee and other forms of protection.

The insights about what what you vs. your wife do to solve the problem is also very important to me in terms of designing a solution that works for ALL riders.

Thanks!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Riding in the brush, my primary issue is abrasion and banging my shin on "stuff", not really looking for knee or shin pads as I have those and they are "common".

What's needed is a stretchy sleeve that is durable enough to not get snagged or torn, but thin enough to breath and stretch with the leg.

There are some products out there for weight lifters/rope climber, but these tend to be compressive and not that breathable, often made of neoprene.

I'm ordering anything I find that looks like it might work, but so far nothing is fitting my needs, either they are to thin, to thick, or not enough coverage.



thehenmtb said:


> Hey @Suns_PSD,
> 
> I'm actually working on this exact issue for my senior thesis project for industrial design school.
> You are right when you say there isn't much out there for this issue, and I'm just as surprised about it as you are. It's a huge issue, but a tough one to solve based on all the research I've done so far.
> ...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. Same here. Neoprene would need a lot of holes in it, or something.


----------



## thehenmtb (Sep 24, 2019)

@nurseben

Thanks for the reply! Any way you could post a few pics of what you've tried so far? or at least some links/product names?

This goes for everyone else too, would love to get some pictures of scraped up shins, knees, etc. AS WELL AS any chaffing, rubbing, or "failed" pieces of equipment. 

Trying to get as much research regarding the "heart of the problem" to develop a real solution for. 

Thanks again


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

What about something like https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/body-armor/bd-socks-20/?

Also - https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/body-armor/s-pad-amp/

I have the K-Pact knee pads and they are super comfy and they are a tight/close fit (makes sense as ION makes wet suits I think) so I suspect the S-Pad would work by itself and stay put.

The trick with shin only is going to be fit so they stay put and the trade-off with a full knee/shin is whether or not they feel too bulky, too warm, and get in the way of pedaling.

I live in Arizona so plenty of rocks and pokey plants to beat on you and while I have tried several full length pads (RF Flank, Leatt 3DF, POC Bone) the benefits of protection for me end up being outweighed by the downsides.

Tough love for the lower shins but that's the way is has to be I reckon.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

silentG said:


> What about something like https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/body-armor/bd-socks-20/?
> 
> Also - https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/body-armor/s-pad-amp/
> 
> ...


I think the idea of the sock is solid, but the cotton is gonna pick pretty fast and I'd prefer a tougher material and the option of no foam; ankly foam is a good idea though.

I got a bunch of pads from Amazon last night:

Fails: 
G Form Soccer Shin Guards = fragile fabric and stitching, flexible shin pad, short length
Jitsi Dynamic Shin Guards = fragile fabric, good fit, shin pad is too rigid, good length
Cross Fit Shin Guards = Neoprene, not that flexible, not breathable, not for MTB

Possible Success:
Storelli Bodyshield Leg Guards: less fragile fabric, padding on calf and ankles is thin and flexible, shin sleeve is double layered lycra and will accept any kind of insert. I ordered a size large, my claves are ~16", it fit well but I ordered a medium to see if I can get a tighter fit with being overly compressive.

Still looking at other options


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Storelli Body Shields for the win!

The fabric is about the same durability as G Fit, built in ankle and outside calf pads, shin sleeve to add padding, stirrup to keep the pad on place, gripper above calf keeps the pad from falling down.

They’re not hot, barely notice then when riding. Added some D30 impact foam in the shin pocket, we’ll see how that goes.

Nice alternative to riding a full shin/knee combo pad.


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nurse Ben, have these continued to work well for you? Looking for same things you were in shin protection, so thinking of trying these. Thanks for any thoughts a year later!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

genny1 said:


> Nurse Ben, have these continued to work well for you? Looking for same things you were in shin protection, so thinking of trying these. Thanks for any thoughts a year later!


They all work, but they're hot, so most of the time I run my knee pads down for shin protection (brush, etc..) and push the knee pads up for downhill and tech.

It doesn't always work out though, I took a pretty good OTB in a techy rock jumble with the knee pads up, took a big hit to my shin as the bike came down on top of me, shin guards would have helped... but my knees were fine


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks very much for the reply and helpful info. Maybe I will try the Storelli and go from there. Or maybe the Ion socks with the shin protection. Still on the fence, and I appreciate the help!!!


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

A follow-up if helpful to anyone. I got the Storelli BodyShield Leg Guards in black. Adult medium (5’11, 175lb, male). They fit great. They are secure without feeling tight. The sleeve material is thin and comfortable. The ankle and outer leg padding is fine for the purpose. I bought a small sheet of thin foam (99 cents at an arts and crafts store), cut it to fit the sleeve, and it slips in each shin sleeve great. They look fine imo; the Storelli branding on one of the sleeves is a bright neon yellow, but I don’t mind it and I suppose you could find a way to remove/cover it if you do.

I have four rides on them, from upper 70s and low humidity to 90 and humid. Trail is largely tree covered, so no prolonged direct sun in terms of heat. Ride is about an hour.

I am happy with them. My purpose is getting them is to protect my shins against pedal pins when I slip a pedal. They have done that task well so far on the occasion I would have gashed myself without them. The ankle padding is kinda nice too as I do sometimes bang an ankle. In the conditions I described above, they have been maybe a little warm, but for me not noticeably so or bothersome when riding.

In warmer conditions with more sun exposure, and/or longer rides, they could be too warm, I don’t know. Perhaps especially in the black color (they do have white too).

Thanks for the thread and info Nurse Ben and others, you steered me in a direction that I think is going to work well for me and leave me with fewer gashes.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Storelli worked okay, the padded Sox look good, but they could be hot and they’re pricey


----------

